# Coke Box Entertainment



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Joules discovered a coke box in the boxes I was taking out. She has had more pushing and throwing it around, chewing on it and carrying it around. I've had some great laughs!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha! Cute!


----------

